# PCC in HongKong for Immigration



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Anyone applied for PCC from HK for immigration purpose ? (Migrate to other country from HK)

If so, please share your experience on the procedure and the timeline it takes for providing the same by the HK Police dept ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Any inputs friends?


----------

